# Teich durch Erde braun verfärbt



## Teleton (27. Juni 2013)

Mal eine Frage....

Ich habe einen ca. 2-3 kubik großen Teich mit 16 kleinen Goldfischen. Oase Teichfilter mit 4 Schwämmen und UV- Vorklärer (Heißt das so?)

Ich hatte bisher immer sehr klares Teichwasser, vor 3 Wochen habe ich 2 Seerosen (von Aldi Nord) eingesetzt. Pflanzkörbe mit Plfanze Dünger, Granulat- ohne Teicherde,

Ich habe Teicherde gekauft (eine billige- mit Torfanteil). Die Pflanzen eingesetzt, 2 Wochen in Urlaub gefahren und nun ist mein Teich bräunlich verfärbt und das Wasser nicht mehr ganz so Kristallkar. Die Teichpumpe in 1,2m Tiefe kaum zu sehen.

Nun meine Frage, kann die Verfärbung an der Teicherde liegen?

Bei den Pflanzen lag eine Pflanzanleitung bei, die darauf hinwies. 

Ich habe noch 3 andere Seerosen und ein paar Sumpfpfanzen im Wasser- fertig im Topf bei Obi gekauft- da hatte ich nie eine solche verfärbung?

Was kann ich tun? Die Pflanzen entfernen oder muss ich gar das ganze Wasser tauschen?
Gibt es noch andere Ursachen die in frage kommen?


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich durch Erde braun verfärbt*

Hi 

Ich denke das liegt an dem Torfanteil in der Erde, die jetzt diese Farbe verursachen. Genau kann ich es nicht erklären, ist aber so. Da bei mir im Herbst viel Laub rein fällt, sieht mein Teich auch bräunlich aus. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Manche wenden diesen Effekt sogar ganz gezielt an, um dadurch Algenwachstum zu unterbinden.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich durch Erde braun verfärbt*

Hallo,

oh oh die Teicherde  

Das dachte ich auch mal da es ja Teicherde heißt  mach die ganz schnell wieder raus.

Die Pflanzen in Lehmhaltigen Sand ( Spielsand) und fertig


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich durch Erde braun verfärbt*

Moin,

Warum Teicherde? 
Bei den Aldi-Pötten war doch alles dabei, was die Pflanze braucht. 
Und eine ausführliche Anleitung.
Hochholen und/oder ordentlich abdecken.
Das Wasser zu wechseln wäre eher kontraproduktiv.
Da heißt es abwarten.


----------



## Teleton (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teich durch Erde braun verfärbt*

Teicherde war bei Aldi nicht dabei. Die sollte man extra kaufen und da schon der Hinweis in der ausführlichen Anleitung auf die möglich Verfärbung. Ich hab die Erde auch mit dem beiliegenden Kies abgedeckt. Der liegt jetzt überall auf dem Teichboden (den kann ich auch noch gut erkennen ) ... dann bin ich erst mal beruhigt. Vielen Dank für die schnellen und hilfreichen antworten an alle!


----------

